# New State Organization Plan



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Check out this link

http://www.state.ma.us/legis/bills/house/ht03901.htm

It spells out the re-organization of the state including law enforcement. It was put out 6/4/03.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Well, I read the Exec. office of Public Safety/Homeland Security part..I couldnt find any drastic changes being proposed that I recognized...was there any :?:


----------

